# 2020 Retrospective



## Maurice Caine (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 is practically done for, looking forward what were your thoughts overall? Nothing worked out the way I thought they would, from a stolen election to a globalist worldwide shitshow that was how they handled this pandemic. Outlook's bleak, man.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 was a nightmare and I'm worried the 2020's will be somehow worse than the 2010's were.

More bleakness, more pretentiousness, more anarcha-tyranny, more morality and despotism and nothing can be genuine or sincere, let alone fun.


Part of me hopes that 2020 really is the darkest hour before the dawn and that 2021 ends up being a case of Clown World going so crazy it loops back around on itself, but I know better than to expect that.

Nothing good ever happens anymore and it's all downhill from here.

Of course, COVID-19 was the ultimate curveball and who the fuck knows what's gonna happen from here on out and where this is going?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 27, 2020)

I stop just short of saying this has been the worst year of my life.

In truth it hasn't been, worse things happened to me in 2004 than anything that happened in 2020, but 2020 for me was a year of an ever present dread and anxiety.

What really freaked me out the most wasn't the situation with the virus, although that was bad enough, it was the George Floyd riots, that's when I truly felt something in me "snap" to some degree and it was incredibly frightening, you just didn't know how far that was gonna go.

It's been fucking awful and I pray that things will get better.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 27, 2020)

I try not to doompost in general, but 2020 was the year that made me realize Josh was right. The US is absolutely fucked and I need to get out as soon as I can.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 27, 2020)

Rusty Crab said:


> I try not to doompost in general, but 2020 was the year that made me realize Josh was right. The US is absolutely fucked and I need to get out as soon as I can.


Get out to where?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 27, 2020)

Aidan said:


> Get out to where?


In short, some place that's not on a suicidal path. One of the Asian countries or eastern (really, middle) Europe. I know which ones specifically, but I'm trying not to derail this thread with political debate. This isn't the thread for it. As much as we make fun of Europe in general, I believe they're going to be doing considerably better than the US in the next 20-30 years or so.


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 was probably one of the most lonely years of my life for me. Being unable to see my friends was particularly difficult and ties have severed with some of them due to lockdown measures and other factors. It almost feels like I'm back in high school where I was an outcast and had no friends. I'm expecting more people to get depressed and unfortunately commit suicide because they just can't bear this. Humans as a whole are social animals, we cannot be away from each other for such long periods.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 made me realize just how fucking inept and corrupt our government really is.  Between both Corona-Chan and the Elections being such massive shitshows, it's like everyone is against the people and their interests.

Other than that, I had to put the dating scene on hold in 2020 because fuck masks... fuck them hard.  I hate wearing them.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 27, 2020)

Rusty Crab said:


> In short, some place that's not on a suicidal path. One of the Asian countries or eastern (really, middle) Europe. I know which ones specifically, but I'm trying not to derail this thread with political debate. This isn't the thread for it. As much as we make fun of Europe in general, I believe they're going to be doing considerably better than the US in the next 20-30 years or so.


I understand, but I just see this as Clown *World* and you may as well just go live in rural USA, Canada, or Mexico and check out as much as possible. I understand the sentiment and have given it some thought as well, which is partially why I've come to conclusion the world is a fuck at the moment.
edit: These are just my general thoughts, not what I think you should do specifically


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 27, 2020)

Aidan said:


> I understand, but I just see this as Clown *World* and you may as well just go live in rural USA, Canada, or Mexico and check out as much as possible. I understand the sentiment and have given it some thought as well, which is partially why I've come to conclusion the world is a fuck at the moment.
> edit: These are just my general thoughts, not what I think you should do specifically


That's fine and I can understand that perspective. I'm looking at it more from a children/lineage perspective. If I'm going to have kids, I want them to be brought up in a place that minimizes their chances of getting tangled up in what the US is becoming. More generally, I want them to grow up in a place that's getting better, not getting worse.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 27, 2020)

my country is already permafucked and i am a shut in that works from home, 2020 was pretty much the same as 2019


----------



## Overcast (Dec 27, 2020)

As awful as this year was, I can't really say it was all bad.

I was able to get full time and have been working on a lot of my personal issues, and I definitely feel I came out of this year stronger and more confident than I have previously.

I guess the phrase "Hard Times Create Strong Men" is true to an extent.

It helps that I live in a part of the US that isn't really pro-lockdown like California or New York is, and I've still been able to visit my family and interact with people.

I hate having to wear masks and I hate being constantly reminded of what's going on wherever I go, but at some point, you have to realize that some things are just out of your control and that you got to appreciate what you have. There's only so much you can do after all.

To everyone here who lives in places that are really hit hard by all this, I hope everything turns out alright for you. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 was Christmas all year long. I didn't even know one could get Thiccc, yes with three C's, off of popcorn. 2021 better not pull a sequel syndrome on me and exceed the entertainment 2020 has given.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 27, 2020)

Eh, not so bad to me personally. I've had a year in my life, when I've lost my job due to company shutting down, then realized that I won't be able to find anything similar in the shithole I live in, then had fun getting rejections from the shittiest jobs possible and if that wasn't enough my mother was in a dire need of a pacemaker. Luckily, things are much better now, even though 2020 was a complete shitshow globally, but still I don't have high hopes for 2021.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Dec 27, 2020)

I thought it was a pretty nice year. Corona has been great. It made classes go offline, so I was able to put even less effort into lecturing than I've ever done before. I started consulting (scamming retarded companies) on the side which has allowed my salary to pretty much eclipse all my wage cuck peers from high school and undergrad. I also made a ton off options after the market crashed during the beggining of the virus. I got married and it was before Corona, so the only huge negative of the "pandemic" was avoided.

The election has caused lots of juicy drama and while I preferred Trump due to all the seethe he produces from the left, making fun of my rightoid friends was a breath of fresh air. I was getting a bit bored having to constantly shit on my leftoid friends for the past four years.

The only time I ever wear a mask is when I'm inside of stores, which is fairly rare. If you can't meet up with friends, you're a pathetic loser that has no friends. It's really not hard to be social during these lockdowns. I honestly don't see how any respectable person didn't enjoy this year.


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 27, 2020)

Bussyking7 said:


> I thought it was a pretty nice year. Corona has been great. It made classes go offline, so I was able to put even less effort into lecturing than I've ever done before. I started consulting (scamming retarded companies) on the side which has allowed my salary to pretty much eclipse all my wage cuck peers from high school and undergrad. I also made a ton off options after the market crashed during the beggining of the virus. I got married and it was before Corona, so the only huge negative of the "pandemic" was avoided.
> 
> The election has caused lots of juicy drama and while I preferred Trump due to all the seethe he produces from the left, making fun of my rightoid friends was a breath of fresh air. I was getting a bit bored having to constantly shit on my leftoid friends for the past four years.
> 
> The only time I ever wear a mask is when I'm inside of stores, which is fairly rare. If you can't meet up with friends, you're a pathetic loser that has no friends. It's really not hard to be social during these lockdowns. I honestly don't see how any respectable person didn't enjoy this year.


Sans the fact that a good portion of people got horribly fucked over because of shitty government incompetence?


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Dec 27, 2020)

The main good thing I can say about this year is the lockdowns forced me to reconsider spending patterns that I realized were wasteful and unnecessary. That meant I could save more money towards the Permabunker on land I already owned in a remote part of California. I hope to start building in February. By the summer of 2021 I should be on my way to being somewhat self-sufficient, which is good because by then the world will be well into a graveyard spiral. 

People in cities who can't grow/raise their own food will finally see how fucked they are, when the soaring food costs of this year soar even more, and there are literal food riots all over the globe. Presidents Biden and Harris will likely make the situation far worse with their space communism bullshit. I feel for the single moms with 3 kids and no fathers, they may be eating their own kids by fall. 

2020 sucked donkey balls; 2021 will be far worse, and we're only getting started. I hope most of y'all have plans to survive. Venezuela here we come, and it won't be limited to the US. Leaving the country is not a fix; we have plenty of remote land here, grab some and become self-sufficient before electricity is limited to 2 hours a day and people are eating their dogs-and kids.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Dec 27, 2020)

God is a Serb said:


> Sans the fact that a good portion of people got horribly fucked over because of shitty government incompetence?


What people got fucked lol?


----------



## I-chi (Dec 27, 2020)

Worst year of my life. Spent it holding my breath constantly while the people I know and love devolve around me into terrified maniacs who have sold my country down the river for peace of mind. Feels like I haven't been able to scream in months. 

I'll take my Biblical Apocalypse now.


----------



## Odnovo (Dec 27, 2020)

I really don't know what to make of this year. I think that when you get right down to it, everyone lost, except for the elite.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 27, 2020)

I was supposed to get married this year.

Edit: got married this year! Let's go Brandon!


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Dec 28, 2020)

AbyssStarer said:


> I was supposed to get married this year.


I was supposed to win the lottery this year. I understand the pain.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2020)

2020 certainly took me by surprise. I was on vacation down South as COVID was developing. This was around March.

I have been hearing about COVID being overseas; I didn't think much about it then. It wasn't until the first COVID patient was tested positive was when things started to ramp up. Good thing I got back when I did.

Even when places started to close, I thought COVID was going to be like Ebola. We would have a lockdown, then it would pass like every other scare tactic. Boy, was I wrong. It persisted longer than I thought. I was getting antsy, even depressed for a time. Worrying about getting sick and not seeing family or friends puts a toll on your mental health.

It was eerily quiet for a time. Then George Floyd happened. Riots began to kick off. I thought, this too shall pass. And what are we doing protesting when we should be on lockdown? Nope, it went on and on for months with no end in sight. That was it for me: 2020 was not a good year altogether. 

I was optimistic about 2020; there would be a cultural event that would swing the cultural pendulum back to stability. The 90s had Rodney King, the 00s had 9/11 and the Iraq War, the 10s had Occupy Wall Street and Donald Trump. Now the 2020s has Corona and BLM. 

Things weren't all bad. I used the lockdown to rethink. And I have a newfound respect on things that we've previously taken for granted.

Having said that, I think many of us would rather forget about 2020. 2021 will be a continuation of 2020, let's just hope we're approaching the light in the tunnel.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2020)

In all honesty, I don't really know what to say.  This is going to be a very different time to look back at in hindsight a decade from now than just about any other year, and there's so much going through our minds that it's hard to even really write a solid retrospective on the year at the moment.  It's currently December 28th, 2020, and I have absolutely no idea what's gonna go on in 2021.  But, I'm optimistic, because black pills are for fags.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 28, 2020)

My personal life was just fine this year. It's just that all of that feels dampered by the normalization of lunacy, lying, and gaslighting in society.


----------



## Calandrino (Dec 28, 2020)

I had a really nice time personally, I've just been chilling and playing video games and reading and watching some movies.  I guess in the future, living in a  pod, eating bugs, and renting air from my landlord won't be so bad after all.

As for the state of the world, everybody's not holed up in trenches getting gassed and machine gunned so I suppose it could be worse. Maybe we'll get there in 2021.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> But, I'm optimistic, because black pills are for fags.


To people who are consuming black and red pills like there's no tomorrow, realize that life can be short. Tomorrow is not promised. Do you really want to spend the last moments of your life worrying?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 28, 2020)

2020 has been a wild year for me.  When the lockdowns started in March I weighed 236 lbs and was on my way to getting the many diseases that come with obesity.   With the help of my parents (providing me healthy food) and me getting out and exercising I am now about 163lbs.  

On a less positive note I managed to overdose on weed multiple times.   I am committed quitting it for good.  My body is the best shape it's been in years but my mind is a mess dealing with weed withdrawal (was having up to 2 grams a day of high thc stuff).  It's been 16 days since I my last toke  and I am getting better but I get stressed out and have mood swings easily. 

Praying to God the lockdowns end next year as I would rather not live through a global economic depression and be free to live a normal life again.  I miss doing my dog walking business.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 28, 2020)

2020 was scary because it was the first time I ever remember actual normies saying that people's freedoms needed to be taken away from them for their own good.  It's always been a Social media/MSM talking point, but there was a terrifying number of just regular people saying it.

I also had friends of 20+ years turning on me because my viewpoints couldn't just be bad or wrong; they were convinced I was outright spreading lies and "undermining our democracy."  4 years of screaming Russian interference was fine though.

I got openly red-pilled this year, and even more scary Kiwi Farms is the only place I can really express my honest thoughts.  That you autists are the only ones that will listen to me sounds like a horror movie.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Dec 29, 2020)

What I saw that stood out in 2020, Corona-chan and the Elections aside, was shock value media in *The Last of Us 2* and *Cuties* being released in the same year, both reprehensible in their own ways, which makes me wonder if the releases of those were intentionally timed to make people feel even worse, during a year where a lot of things are not going well. Not to mention that those could be signs of what's to come with future media.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 29, 2020)

Thiletonomics said:


> What I saw that stood out in 2020, Corona-chan and the Elections aside, was shock value media in *The Last of Us 2* and *Cuties* being released in the same year, both reprehensible in their own ways, which makes me wonder if the releases of those were intentionally timed to make people feel even worse, during a year where a lot of things are not going well. Not to mention that those could be signs of what's to come with future media.



Doubtful, since release tend to be booked a few months to a year in advance depending on the project. Last of Us Part II was probably set to release in 2020 before Corona was even on anyone's minds.

Cuties was likely made in 2018-2019 and then put on Netflix in 2020 as part of some pre-existing contract but I do think Netflix's ardent defense of it to be sickening, especially with their recent decision to unperson Johnny Depp.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2020)

Media in 2020 has been horrible to say the least. It's entertainment second, agenda pushing first. Ask yourself, what was one movie or TV show you've been looking forward to?

The pandemic isn't helping matters either.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Dec 29, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Last of Us Part II was probably set to release in 2020 before Corona was even on anyone's minds.



Did TLOU2's leaks have any effect of the game's release date though? I don't remember if TLOU2 had an officially announced release date, prior to the leaks happening. And even if the leaks didn't change the release date for the game, TLOU2 being released on Father's Day weekend is either Druckmann intentionally rubbing more salt in the wound, or he was just ignorant that it happened to be Father's Day weekend. Not to mention that Druckmann is a father himself, with at least one daughter.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2020)

Thiletonomics said:


> Did TLOU2's leaks have any effect of the game's release date though? I don't remember if TLOU2 had an officially announced release date, prior to the leaks happening.


No. Naughty Dog persisted on the release date in spite of the leaks. They did try to copyright claim videos with leaks on YouTube, but the damage was done.


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Dec 29, 2020)

None of my family care at all about corona virus. Dad openly distains it constantly, being a [big guy] at [large governmental organization], and claims everyone who died or even took time off was catagorized for corona to get that sweet money. I felt weird cautioning him to at least be a little careful, as everyone else is doom posting IRL about it constantly. There is no middle ground.

At my job, we were forced to work in a conex box rather than out of our usual bay workshops. That enabled us to be totally retarded and fuck around all of the time, rather than some of the time. That was a plus. All the places I'd hit up for used guns or trucks were totally emptied out because of stimulus and unemployment checks. That's a negative.

2020 was a total wash, I did what I wanted and progressed a bit. The only difference was the comedy as people lost their collective minds. Also watched a coworker turn into a QBoomer because of covid and BLM. Was quite an interesting microcosm watching that unfold.


----------



## yolo swag (Dec 29, 2020)

2020 was tough as hell, maybe the toughest ever.

There’s a lot going on, but everyone just seems to want to give up.

Weak.


----------



## Tumbo (Dec 29, 2020)

2020 was overall a great year for me personally so I can't complain much on that front however the coof has evaporated any trust I had in politicians and so called "experts"


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 29, 2020)

It breaks my heart to admit this, but I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge it: 2020 has made me a considerably _meaner _person. I hate this feeling of what little goodwill I have left getting flushed down the shitter.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 29, 2020)

It sucked.



I picked a hell of a year to quit drinking.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 29, 2020)

It’s still too early to predict what 2021 will bring, even with the ongoing pandemic and economy going up and down. If anything, I think 2020 was a blessing in disguise, since it made me appreciate the slow slice of life moments that were handed down to me.



Spoiler: TMI’ing a little bit, but the thought still counts



This year made me focus on self studying and self teaching subjects in the hard sciences like chemistry and physics, while also making more time to go to the park a whole lot more. The traditional jogging and pull up exercises actually made me appreciate nature a whole lot more. And next year, I’m going back to grad school, and if I get accepted, I’m studying computer science while self studying mathematics on the side. Everyone else is talking about 2020 being the worst year they’ve experienced, while at the same time not realizing how lucky we have it if you compare to to other years that have been considered much worse – also when you realize people are trying to out-miserable the miserable by competing over who can make other lives’ worse in the process. Even through the thick and the thin, we still have the power to see the change that we want to see, instead of trying to “change the world” with things that will be considered meaningless.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 29, 2020)

2020 was really shaping up to be my year. Really, it was. Then March happened and I no longer had campus and community activities I was involved in, had to finish junior college in my bedroom, and didn't even get to walk at graduation (which was important to me as a first-gen). Whole lot of nothing. I transferred to a uni and it really hasn't been all that fun, to be honest. I have no purpose. 

I am now constantly questioning every life decision I've made so far. It doesn't feel right to spend my scholarship money on tuition right now because God knows I'm not getting my money's worth, but what happens if I withdraw? I'm a junior, not a freshman, so it's a bigger thing to do so. Do I just withdraw and try to go back when this is over? But what if this never ends? What if I do go back but I'm a 27 year old among 19 year olds? I already feel isolated within my generation enough as it is, it would be more hellish to be with a literal different, younger generation. I've always felt more at home with Boomers.  

But I'm not completely dooming. I've also come to the conclusion, before 2020, that there is only so much you can control about the world you live in and your future. There is no sense is constantly worrying, dooming, and living in fear. Doing so makes everything harder. Prepare for emergencies, prepare for what may come, but don't overdo it because you really never know and you lose focus on the now. 

If I go ahead and get my BFA but overpaid even more so, then I did. If I withdraw and save my scholarships with plans to go back after this is over but never do, then I did. If I go back at 28 to be in a classroom with 18 year olds, then OK I guess. If I have to drop out of college to use my money to support my family in a trailer park because of Corn Pop tax rates, then I have to.


----------



## Odnovo (Dec 29, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> 2020 was really shaping up to be my year. Really, it was. Then March happened and I no longer had campus and community activities I was involved in, had to finish junior college in my bedroom, and didn't even get to walk at graduation (which was important to me as a first-gen). Whole lot of nothing. I transferred to a uni and it really hasn't been all that fun, to be honest. I have no purpose.
> 
> I am now constantly questioning every life decision I've made so far. It doesn't feel right to spend my scholarship money on tuition right now because God knows I'm not getting my money's worth, but what happens if I withdraw? I'm a junior, not a freshman, so it's a bigger thing to do so. Do I just withdraw and try to go back when this is over? But what if this never ends? What if I do go back but I'm a 27 year old among 19 year olds? I already feel isolated within my generation enough as it is, it would be more hellish to be with a literal different, younger generation. I've always felt more at home with Boomers.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I would pull myself out of there for now. The first two years of your college education are usually just packed with bullshit electives and intro courses, and the content of those classes are neither typically important or mutable and as such it would be safe to put your education on pause for now as you try to make a contingency plan/support your family/concern yourself with more pressing needs. You are correct to assume that the education that you would get would be bullshit and not worth your money, so it is best to try to find something else to do/a job until things hopefully smooth over (maybe never) and college might finally be worth your time and money again.


----------



## The Nothingness (Dec 29, 2020)

My faith in humanity really took a dive thanks to 2020. It was the perfect storm of the China virus, the BLM riots, and the bullshit that was the US election. I have not felt this disheartened since my naive view of the world was shattered on September 11th, 2001 (and the excuse for that was I was a child). It infuriates me how so many Americans have threw their freedoms away at the drop of a hat. It infuriates me how basic tenets for this country, truth and justice, have been corrupted.

I guess the only plus is that I have not completely snapped at family and friends.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 29, 2020)

Bussyking7 said:


> I thought it was a pretty nice year. Corona has been great. It made classes go offline, so I was able to put even less effort into lecturing than I've ever done before. I started consulting (scamming retarded companies) on the side which has allowed my salary to pretty much eclipse all my wage cuck peers from high school and undergrad. I also made a ton off options after the market crashed during the beggining of the virus. I got married and it was before Corona, so the only huge negative of the "pandemic" was avoided.
> 
> The election has caused lots of juicy drama and while I preferred Trump due to all the seethe he produces from the left, making fun of my rightoid friends was a breath of fresh air. I was getting a bit bored having to constantly shit on my leftoid friends for the past four years.
> 
> The only time I ever wear a mask is when I'm inside of stores, which is fairly rare. If you can't meet up with friends, you're a pathetic loser that has no friends. It's really not hard to be social during these lockdowns. I honestly don't see how any respectable person didn't enjoy this year.



I envy your position. But really 2020 was meh. Life kept chugging along for me. At least I gotten time to plan and prepare for the next year.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 30, 2020)

The Nothingness said:


> My faith in humanity really took a dive thanks to 2020. It was the perfect storm of the China virus, the BLM riots, and the bullshit that was the US election. I have not felt this disheartened since my naive view of the world was shattered on September 11th, 2001 (and the excuse for that was I was a child). It infuriates me how so many Americans have threw their freedoms away at the drop of a hat. It infuriates me how basic tenets for this country, truth and justice, have been corrupted.
> 
> I guess the only plus is that I have not completely snapped at family and friends.



I'd say it's worse than 9/11. Sure, the Patriot Act was passed, but for the average person, you were encouraged to consoom and live a free life. You could even question long-standing traditions such as no-homo marriage, illicit drugs, and religion. People didn't even hate Islam all that much. Though I will admit our culture is now paying the price for mindlessly destroying these taboos, but we had the choice. Now, Da Science cannot be questioned even when objective observations go contrary to their dogma, we now live with different laws for different people, and we have to wear a mask to conduct commerce.

Life was so much simpler when you could punch fuckwits for acting like fuckwits.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Dec 30, 2020)

As a couple of previous posters said, this was hopefully the darkest before the dawn (as opposed to a couple of minutes before midnight). I suspect that things will get more bleak, though I could (and hope to) be wrong.

There's this funny thing about how dawn is associated with hope, which is fine and dandy. You just have to bear in mind that hope is a very subjective thing. Pinko-tankies have hope for their vision of Utopia as sure as traditionalists do. Everyone thinks the world will be better when it acts according to their vision of how it should be, and in that regard sometimes one man's dawn is another man's dusk.

One of the key things to remember about hope is that it depends on wanting something you think would be better than what you have.

Perhaps a dawn is coming.

But for whom?


----------



## ditto (Dec 30, 2020)

VIVIIXI said:


> Perhaps a dawn is coming.
> 
> But for whom?


Bugmen, unfortunately.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> 2020 was really shaping up to be my year. Really, it was. Then March happened and I no longer had campus and community activities I was involved in, had to finish junior college in my bedroom, and didn't even get to walk at graduation (which was important to me as a first-gen). Whole lot of nothing. I transferred to a uni and it really hasn't been all that fun, to be honest. I have no purpose.
> 
> I am now constantly questioning every life decision I've made so far. It doesn't feel right to spend my scholarship money on tuition right now because God knows I'm not getting my money's worth, but what happens if I withdraw? I'm a junior, not a freshman, so it's a bigger thing to do so. Do I just withdraw and try to go back when this is over? But what if this never ends? What if I do go back but I'm a 27 year old among 19 year olds? I already feel isolated within my generation enough as it is, it would be more hellish to be with a literal different, younger generation. I've always felt more at home with Boomers.
> 
> ...


On the subject of college, Corona was a blessing in disguise for me. My major then wasn't working out, so when school shut down, I switched after some thinking. 




The Nothingness said:


> My faith in humanity really took a dive thanks to 2020. It was the perfect storm of the China virus, the BLM riots, and the bullshit that was the US election. I have not felt this disheartened since my naive view of the world was shattered on September 11th, 2001 (and the excuse for that was I was a child).


Not even because of the lockdowns, but BLM and the media made me more cynical. 

Everybody was pushing that Biden would fix America after Trump. It was all over the place. 

When George Floyd happened, one city burned. Then, more cities. Then, more cases like George Floyd happened. It spiralled out of control. They started harassing people, businesses, schools. Which turned violent with immunity. 

The freedom part, I slightly disagree. A pandemic doesn't care about your rights or what day it is. You would get sick regardless. I understand taking precautions with a case like this. Masks, washing your hands, social distancing. 

But, the people in charge overblown it into a mandate. While allowing such protests like BLM to happen but you can't go out to eat. 

Politics has taken an ugly turn since Trump was elected, but worsen in 2020.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 31, 2020)

Utter waste of a year, and the zoomers/bugmen/whatever you want to call them probably want the next one to be just like it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 31, 2020)

The George Floyd riots kind of felt like the hate that's been building up on the left wing over the last several years coming to a head, remember that viral video from 2016 of the guy yelling "You're a fucking WHITE MALE!" with such venom and disdain? That's exactly the attitude I'm talking about.

Hopefully the riots was it's peak and it'll calm down from there.




Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> I'd say it's worse than 9/11. Sure, the Patriot Act was passed, but for the average person, you were encouraged to consoom and live a free life. You could even question long-standing traditions such as no-homo marriage, illicit drugs, and religion. People didn't even hate Islam all that much. Though I will admit our culture is now paying the price for mindlessly destroying these taboos, but we had the choice. Now, Da Science cannot be questioned even when objective observations go contrary to their dogma, we now live with different laws for different people, and we have to wear a mask to conduct commerce.
> 
> Life was so much simpler when you could punch fuckwits for acting like fuckwits.


In some ways it's worse than 9/11, in some ways it isn't.

9/11 was an act carried out by our fellow man, not a virus, so in some ways that made it more upsetting, 9/11 also totally came out of the blue, it's hard to overstate how incredibly surreal it was to wake up one morning and find the world forever changed, 9/11 also came at the end of an era of relative peace and prosperity for the US, which made it all the more jarring, Corona is coming at the end of years of one big shit sandwich, which makes it feel more par for the course.

But pound for pound it is worse than 9/11 because it's affected everyone and everything, if you didn't live in NYC 9/11 did not actually impact your life much, this on the other hand has, it's just so much larger in scale.

It sucks to think it didn't even take 20 years for somehting even worse than 9/11 to occur, what the fuck is wrong with the 21st century?


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (Dec 31, 2020)

2020 was eh. I was already an introverted shut-in working from home, so Corona didn't do much. I guess the worst thing to happen was the Election. It really goes to show that you can't escape politics nowadays when nearly everyone you know is waiting anxiously for the results and can't stop flinging shit at each other because they're on opposite sides of the fence. It's tiring.

Here's hoping 2021 goes better. Or at the very least be extremely boring.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 31, 2020)

Welp, Now that BLM is back to its hidey-hole and not returning for another 4 years, I would like to point out the America is on a path to destruction. Protesters burning down businesses and beating white people, and Hollywood trying to appeal to every race a gender. Encouraging diversity while excluding white people, even though almost all of Hollywood is white people. I'm sick of game journalists, feminists, blm, antifa so on, and so on. If worse comes to worse, I'll move to Canada. America really is a shit storm and its on a downwards spiral.

Edit: Apparently Canada's worse, so guess i'll die.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 31, 2020)

awful. was going on a vacation with my mates but that got cancelled thanks to covid. the first few month was interesting beacuse we had no idea what we were dealing with and getting a month long vacation from work was nice. it all went too shit when Floyd had his overdose and people went out destroying businesses that already had setbacks from the lockdown and things like mask and social distinct somehow got forgotten. than we had government officials letting the riots happen beacuse they wanted to make trump look bad and trump, being a little bitch didint do anything about it beacuse he was more concerned about the black vote than saving his nation (didint do much since you FUCKING lost anyway to a god damn senile pedophile with a son suffering from hookers and blow addiction)

but the worst part was not covid in out itself. it is the fucking normalfags who have gotten brainwashed to believe everything the news and the politicians say and if you dear, question what you have been told, you are a conspiracy theorist. people getting harassed, beaten up, doxed and even finned for not wearing a mask, having you business open or trying to gather. its all just so crazy to me how much has changed form last year. its like im living in a different reality and i cant see it getting any better for awhile. coivd will now always be there as an excuse to control the masses and government control just getting worse. and than we have the banks that will blacklist business and even regular people when they do something they dont like and people dont seem to care.

atleast the show tiger king was good. guess he wont get that patron now that trump is gone huh?


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 31, 2020)

I was doing OK between March to May when it came to the lockdown and getting my university work. It was quite productive for me and I got quite a bit done. I also improvised my Spanish and learnt a bit of French and Portuguese. It became really difficult in November when everything was getting shut down and all online. I couldn't concentrate at all and my sleeping schedule was messed up.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 31, 2020)

What a horribly insane dumpster fire of a year pushed on us by scummy assholes who are dragging this cyberpunk dystopia (further) into a hell of hivemind bugmen technophiles.

Especially with this nothingburger "pandemic" scare circus of "social distancing", endless "temporary" closures, mandatory muzzles "face masks" - covering the face used to only be imposed on Muslim women - and the rest of this damned "New Normal".

Hopefully someday things can get better - if such is even possible.

(As I said in other thread, 2020 made me somewhat of a misanthrope.)


----------



## Vyse Inglebard (Dec 31, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> My personal life was just fine this year. It's just that all of that feels dampered by the normalization of lunacy, lying, and gaslighting in society.


Same for me. More below.


DaftMob said:


> If worse comes to worse, I'll move to Canada.







You know Canada's even worse, right?


Gravityqueen4life said:


> than we had government officials letting the riots happen beacuse they wanted to make trump look bad and trump, being a little bitch didint do anything about it beacuse he was more concerned about the black vote than saving his nation (didint do much since you FUCKING lost anyway to a god damn senile pedophile with a son suffering from hookers and blow addiction)


Two problems with your statement:

1. WTF was Trump SUPPOSED to do? You know damn well that if he sent in the National Guard, the media/Dem politicians would be like "SEE?! DRUMPF REALLY IS A FACIST DICTATOR! ELECT BIDEN TO STOP HIS REIGN OF TERROR!!!!" It was a trap, and Trump knew it. In other words it was a damned if you do/damned if you don't situation.

2. Trump didn't "lose". He was cheated out of the election, and the Uniparty didn't do a damn thing about it because it got their guy into office. 

As for how 2020 went for me, it was half and half. On the one hand, all of the crazy aforementioned shit went down this year, and has decreased my faith in humanity by tenfold. On the other, I landed a relatively high-paying job in my field, and am slowly but surely building my credit so I can buy a place of my own. I finally joined you guys after 4 years of lurking, and I also got a drawing tablet (the Huion Kamvas 13) for Christmas, and I plan on sharpening my skills in digital art. So yeah, I'm definitely counting my blessings.

However, for those who aren't in as comfortable a position as I am, I have this to say: *Hang in there. *The situation might seem hopeless right now, but I choose to believe that things will get better. It might not be immediate, but it will, as long as you* just keep going*. Y'all are loved, and appreciated, and I wish nothing but the best for you all. Happy New Year, Kiwis


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 31, 2020)

I can parse out my life from the broader picture, so unlike most people who look at pretty shitty world events and descend into hyperventilating and doomposting despite their own circumstances - I can recognize things being shitty and being alright in the same vein.

I'm a lucky sort that kept a steady, non-trumpbux paycheck through the year and despite the hiccup of suddenly being unable to hit up my usual haunts, the latter half of the year wound up being fairly productive. I'm still annoyed that the gyms aren't open, but eh. The circumstances of the pandemic made me pick up a good range of skills and hobbies that I previously had no real use for, and the drive to fill my time with something meaningful meant more time poured into good habits.

And at the same time, while the world was falling apart to people who just started paying attention to it, I didn't have much trouble reading into the details of various countries, economies, and governments all tremendously fucking up and proving themselves utterly inept and being unconcerned about it. Human history is one long string of "things are bad," and they depend on you using a specific blend of nostalgia and ignorance to think otherwise; with that in mind, things are shitty as normal, just more visibly so. The unipolar power structure again slips to a bipolar one, and the hegemon's response is to shit its pants in various ways. People who barely sailed past high-school history proclaim the end of days in a chorus. It's a year that is an integer.

But it was nice to find a spot to blather on incessantly about how retarded the people of this planet tend to be, on a lark because I happened to remember that I never actually followed up with Chris's self-mutilating "transition."


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 31, 2020)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> Human history is one long string of "things are bad,"


The human species is such a flawed design.

"Image of God" my ass.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Dec 31, 2020)

Personally, 2020 hasn't been all that bad for me. Sure, everything in the world has become monotonous and sterile due to COVID and the craziness that resulted in it, but I still used this year to my advantage.

For one, I finally got a computer that is far better than the one I've been using since the end of the Obama administration. I've also took this year to discover the things I am really interested in, culminating in my late discovery and appreciation of vaporwave/synthwave that's largely reflected in my current avatar/banner. Finally, the year really reignited my interests in lolcows (something that sort of began in the latter half of 2019), and it comforts me to see how much lunacy and come out of people like Moviebob, CWC, etc.

Hopefully 2021 will turn out to be a much better year for the world, but I am a very optimistic fellow for what its worth.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 31, 2020)

All I can say about 2020 now is this..

Goodbye and good riddance! 

On the personal end of things, it wasn't too bad at first but COVID-19, the BLM coup, and the election scared the fuck out of me.

Hopefully 2021 won't be as bad but I'm not expecting too much to be honest. 

The only thing I can do for 2021 is to focus on is my life and what I can do directly in the here and now.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Dec 31, 2020)

2020 was a fucking terrible year... perhaps the worst year for quite some time (at least when we’re talking globally there are countries where this is just another drop in the bucket). However I still have faith that by the end of the decade we’lll be in a better place then we were during the latter half of the last decade. 2021 will be a shitty year (albeit a less shitty one) and 2022 will also likely be pretty rough in its own right but by 2023 we’ll start to see things set themselves right. This is of course assuming that this is just another low point in the roller coaster that is human history and not the beginning of the tribulation


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Dec 31, 2020)

before this year I always assumed the majority of Americans were not blind sheep that would be so eager to sell out their freedoms for security, that because of books like 1984 we could see this shit coming a mile away and know better

I’m willing to eat crow.


----------



## Odnovo (Dec 31, 2020)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> before this year I always assumed the majority of Americans were not blind sheep that would be so eager to sell out their freedoms for security, that because of books like 1984 we could see this shit coming a mile away and know better
> 
> I’m willing to eat crow.


It seemed like everyone everywhere did that, to be honest.


----------



## FatalTater (Dec 31, 2020)

Before spring of this year I would have never thought that so many Americans would be content to stand by and allow terrorism to openly happen in our major cities, but we got the largely uncontested BLM shit. _Shame_, America. Shame.

My inability to look away from all the livestreams, headlines, social media posts etc having to do with the riots tapped into a well of pure Scorpio rage that I only suspected I might have inside. This has caused a rift or two in my personal life, but at least now I know who among my friends and family would open the gates and let the zombies in.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Dec 31, 2020)

As bad as 2020 was, dying in a state of mortal sin will be worse.

Go to confession.


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Jan 1, 2021)

Honestly I would just take a 2021 of toning down the rhetoric that straight/white (sometimes asian)/Men are the sole source of all human misery that has ever happened or will ever happened. Or at least stop autistically screeching and reporting every little joke and meme that comes along so I can have a slight giggle once in awhile.

I have had a couple drinks and feel like venting and this feels like as good as a place then anywhere to vomit my jumbled thoughts.
Lost my job due to my place of work closing because of lockdowns while watching my relatives float by if not thrive during the year and let me tell you: it feels great!
I feel like I spent too much time absorbing too much the worlds horrible bullshit from lurking these forms, viewing social media, or whatnot. Not enough time bettering myself, learning anything new, or practicing new hobbies. Constantly watching the worst of humanity of full parade is some toxic shit. A large amount of it perpetrated by the type of people that use words like "loving", "tolerant" and "accepting" to describe themselves. It has not made me a better person at all, in fact I feel worse off then I did before.

If I have learned anything from this year its that faith is important and MAN NEEDS GOD (meaning something to believe in and build a community around). I think this year its time to study the bible, religion, and spirituality (not the new age hippy crap).
I think this year I am going to focus a lot more on more creative hobbies. Something that I make with my own two hands. Need better outlets to offset the amount of crap you put up with on a daily basis. And as always keep popping jokes and trying to get a giggle if not for other then myself. Fuck these people that want you miserable all the time, I wanna laugh in there big dumb miserable faces.

Anyway you kiwis have a good new year.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Jan 1, 2021)

I am sure in the long run, everything will work out somehow. Everything worked out fine after 1865.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 mostly floated by for me since I work in an industry that will never go away barring a very horrific scenario. I never once had a fear of being laid off. I am currently dating the best girlfriend I have ever had in my life up until now. I live in a state that is trying to take this seriously but the population even in most big cities just don't give a fuck so I never had to deal with any issues with wearing a mask or not. My family did chicken out and cancel plans due to fear, but I still partied and hung out with people for most of the year. I feel like i'm on a mountain while people around me are drowning in a tsunami. Maybe i'm lucky.

I am very excited for the years to come. Doomers sit in terror of the future while I can't wait to see how bad things can really get. I truly believe humanity can only prosper through hardship, so I think all of this shit hitting the fan is finally long due.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> I can parse out my life from the broader picture, so unlike most people who look at pretty shitty world events and descend into hyperventilating and doomposting despite their own circumstances - I can recognize things being shitty and being alright in the same vein.
> 
> I'm a lucky sort that kept a steady, non-trumpbux paycheck through the year and despite the hiccup of suddenly being unable to hit up my usual haunts, the latter half of the year wound up being fairly productive. I'm still annoyed that the gyms aren't open, but eh. The circumstances of the pandemic made me pick up a good range of skills and hobbies that I previously had no real use for, and the drive to fill my time with something meaningful meant more time poured into good habits.
> 
> ...


Yep. I have always said things now aren't even close to things in the past before our parents were even born.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 was the year I started viscerally hating Americans in general.



Meat Target said:


> It breaks my heart to admit this, but I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge it: 2020 has made me a considerably _meaner _person. I hate this feeling of what little goodwill I have left getting flushed down the shitter.


I don’t think I’m meaner in actions but I am in mindset. Corona and Cultural Revolution have collectively done the same to me, flushed out my goodwill.

The election fraud has sapped a big chunk of my goodwill towards people I actually know. Previously I didn’t mind Democrats/Biden supporters I know IRL but now I want to see them running back to where they came from.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 has sort of muted me.

I don't know what it is, but Null stepping in about politics made me very skittish about participating in threads regarding them altogether. Even shitposting in them is ruined by tards who have to take it too far that they have to be forfeited.

That aside, I want to pursue more creative avenues after all this mess. Do some writing. Make fantasies that aren't politically assertive in nature whatsoever, just absurd and thought provoking. Fuck being caught up in the real world.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 1, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> 2020 was the year I started viscerally hating Americans in general.


I can see why you feel that way.

Imagine how different 2020 would've been if America wasn't there. Bill Gates, the term "social distancing", Black Lives Matter (More Than Others), an election year pushing coronapanic, a number of the elites who run the show, censor-happy Silicon Valley - they all come from...

That said, just as I have to remind myself that not all people are bad, not all Americans support Current Year bullshit.

And quite a number are getting sick of it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 6, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> All I can say about 2020 now is this..
> 
> Goodbye and good riddance!
> 
> ...


2021 is the leftovers from 2020. Somebody take out the garbage now.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jan 7, 2021)

While I am glad to be employed again since August, this year overall has been complete hell. My friends have all but abandoned me because le coof is super cereal guise! We can't go do anything because Da ScIeNcE says so!!1! I was able to manage my depression by going out into nature, but once winter kicked in my usual seasonal depression was magnified 10x. Combine that with the insanity of the cult of St. Floyd and the US officially becoming a banana republic and I've been miserable lately.

At this time last year, it felt like things were starting to come together for me and I was more optimistic than I had been in a long time. It's all been completely stripped away


----------

